# Denial for 97597



## stephcova33 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have tried billing CPT code 97597 and keep getting it denied.
I have used several ICD-10 codes and NONE seem to  work.
Help!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 13, 2016)

You would need to use the diagnosis the provider documented.  So what was documented as the diagnosis.  Is it an ulcer, a trauma wound, a surgical incision?


----------



## stephcova33 (Jan 13, 2016)

Can 97597 can be used for Keratoderma?  That is what was used in the past by previous biller.  But it seems to not be working.  What was documented was for an ulcer and wound. (separate patients, both denied)


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 13, 2016)

Can you provide the codes used?  Also I don't believe you can use these code for a keratoderma diagnosis.


----------



## stephcova33 (Jan 13, 2016)

One of the codes used was L851 another was L110
What could be used for Keratoderma?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 13, 2016)

These diagnosis do not sound correct for the 97597.  Do you have a procedure note?  Is it possible you are billing the wrong procedure code?


----------



## stephcova33 (Jan 15, 2016)

What would you suggest coding for debriement of skin, such as a callous and a corn?


----------

